# Look what you all have started.....



## WV Wildman (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## discounthunter (Mar 25, 2010)

so thats what irish trees olike on the inside! nice piles of projects. that looks like one heck of a drop of behind your wood.


----------



## WV Wildman (Mar 25, 2010)

Its fairly steep, makes dropping the trees difficult at times


----------



## gemniii (Mar 25, 2010)

Gotta love the green!!


----------



## TraditionalTool (Mar 26, 2010)

Not a bad habit to have, IMO...

Certainly beats cutting cookies!


----------



## keith811 (Mar 26, 2010)

cutting wood is not a bad habit. My wife would rather me buy saws than drugs LOL


----------



## WV Wildman (Mar 26, 2010)

No drugs here, life is hard enough to get through with a clear head

Ordered a double ended alaskan last night, some ripping chain to give it a whirl and made arrangements to trade a few slabs for some planing on the slabs when im ready from our local highschool.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 26, 2010)

Good Idea, never thought about asking the high school wood shop. Pop-Pop has a 12 inch plane, but it's slow. I'd be happy to trade planks for planing, Joe.


----------



## headleyj (Mar 26, 2010)

Is that a Leprechaun I see in the woods?


----------



## BobL (Mar 26, 2010)

RE: Look what you all have started . . . 

Glad to help out.


----------



## stipes (Mar 30, 2010)

*Your screwed...LOL!!!*



WV Wildman said:


>



First time you mill and break a slab apart,,your done for.....I love WV....I walked a many a mile tru Mingo and Logan county......I know what you mean about the hills sides......LOL!!!
What I enjoy so much about the millin site on AS.....You'll find everyone one wanna help you out,,they wount talk bad about your first time,,but they will try to help you,,and to me thats what I enjoyed with my friends on here....I will always remember the first time I milled someone told me,,,take your first board and save it....I did,,and yes I'm so proud..You ask,,and folks will help,,,ask me,,I will,but I have alot to learn myself too....Enjoy my friend,,and take your family out with you in the woods and cook out,,,mill,,and have fun. 

Williamson WV...


----------



## WV Wildman (Mar 30, 2010)

Yep, this site is very helpful! 

When I am done playing on my piece of heaven, I will start exploring what my hunt club has to offer

7000 acres....


----------



## TraditionalTool (Mar 30, 2010)

WV Wildman said:


> When I am done playing on my piece of heaven, I will start exploring what my hunt club has to offer


Nice pics. I have only been to WV once, last May/June to learn how to build with logs.

I was a bit surprised to find out that so much of the oak that is harvested goes to China for veneer...that's disappointing...I saw piles of it waiting to be shipped...

Peaceful place to be, for certain. Sure rained a lot when I was there last year though...almost the entire time...


----------



## Mark Janet (Mar 31, 2010)

*RE : ook what you all have started.....*

Cutting wood is very bad habit. Now a day for cutting green trees and forest is very bad. It this process is continue for 2-3 years than we accept Global warming and be a part of global warming defiantly.


----------



## BobL (Mar 31, 2010)

Mark Janet said:


> Cutting wood is very bad habit. Now a day for cutting green trees and forest is very bad. It this process is continue for 2-3 years than we accept Global warming and be a part of global warming defiantly.



Cutting wood and turning it into products that outlast the life of most trees is actually a good habit.

9 out of 10 trees I mill are destined for a chipper, firewood or left to rot - milling is a much better outcome than all of these.


----------



## WV Wildman (Mar 31, 2010)

Mark Janet said:


> Cutting wood is very bad habit. Now a day for cutting green trees and forest is very bad. It this process is continue for 2-3 years than we accept Global warming and be a part of global warming defiantly.



Im going to drop 3 or 4 in your name today:monkey:


----------



## stipes (Apr 1, 2010)

*I agree with BobL...*



BobL said:


> Cutting wood and turning it into products that outlast the life of most trees is actually a good habit.
> 
> 9 out of 10 trees I mill are destined for a chipper, firewood or left to rot - milling is a much better outcome than all of these.



Here,,,alot of the red oaks are green but you can tell when they are starting to go the other way,,they might look healthy on the outside,,but on the lower stump starting to rot,and soon will fall down soon...It's like a friend of mine and he is hardcore into forrest management,,,,once they start,,get em outta the way for the young trees to grow healty and have sunlight....I'm like Bob...I rather mill one that will be turned into something that will last a lifetime,,instead of seeing one get burned for firewood or left to rot on the ground...


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 3, 2010)

Mark Janet said:


> Cutting wood is very bad habit. Now a day for cutting green trees and forest is very bad. It this process is continue for 2-3 years than we accept Global warming and be a part of global warming defiantly.



Mark, not quite sure where you are coming from. I saw one of your posts in another forum, decrying doom and gloom because some one was taking down a tree in their back yard. We are talking about single trees on the most part, not total deforestation. Even so, the whole East coast of the US was logged in the 1800's and we now have more forests on the East Coast than any time in history. If you are talking about clear cutting or burning the Amazon that's something for another forum. We tend to care more for our forests in this forum because we love trees. That's true for this whole website in general. We are here because we love trees, and what can be made of them, wether fuel or furniture.

If a tree falls down in the forest and you want to mourn it's death, fine, but I think you have come to the wrong place to cry. 

As for global warming, why do you say that's a bad thing? There have been periods in time when there was much more global warming than now. Things adapt don't they. If not, they go the way of the T-Rex. If the oceans rise a few feet that would make my property in the Mountains of West Virginia beach front. I kinda like the idea, Joe.


PS: Bob, if the water gets too deep down there, I'll buy you a ticket to come stay at my beach front mountain resort, to teach me how to make those beautiful tools you make, Joe.


----------



## WV Wildman (Apr 3, 2010)

Its typical ignorance, trying to further a movement based on what he thinks is happening versus fact. I would have informed him 99.9% of the trees removed from my place are standing dead wood or were damaged(tops blown out or trees uprooted due to the 47 inches of snow we got combined with 70 mph winds)

But hey, i'm just a hick from the hills of WV so who am I to challenge ignorance, we are all toothless and unedumacated City people crack me up, and he aint welcome in my state no matter how deep the water gets, Bob can come though:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BobL (Apr 3, 2010)

WV Wildman said:


> . . . . . , Bob can come though:greenchainsaw:



Thanks - Don't forget I was born and raised in a small country town of about 1000 people.


----------



## BobL (Apr 3, 2010)

rarefish383 said:


> Bob, if the water gets too deep down there, I'll buy you a ticket to come stay at my beach front mountain resort, to teach me how to make those beautiful tools you make, Joe.



If the city gets inundated with water (my house is only ~20 ft above sea level) I'll move to the farm and go milling - come on then, what are you waiting for, step up on that global warming will ya's!


----------



## jeremy clarkson (Apr 4, 2011)

keith811 said:


> cutting wood is not a bad habit. My wife would rather me buy saws than drugs LOL


 
gotta love drugs though? man!


----------



## tomsteve (Apr 5, 2011)

WV Wildman said:


> Yep, this site is very helpful!
> 
> When I am done playing on my piece of heaven, I will start exploring what my hunt club has to offer
> 
> 7000 acres....


 

man, i gotta get out more! that is beautiful country. i've been all over michigan, and to d.c., kansas and oklahoma. could see a loooong way across the land in kansas. made it really cool when a storm rolled in


----------



## namllenium00 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank for sharing your sliver of Heaven . I love west Virginia . Hi neighbor . Best regards .


----------



## GeeVee (Apr 5, 2011)

jeremy clarkson said:


> gotta love drugs though? man!


 
Umm. 

The drug reference and the fact the thread is a year old- and then off topic too.


----------

